# Hi to all from Italy!



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi to all!!!
I'm very happy to be on this forum!!!
I'm David, from Naples, Italy!
I'm Tae Kwon Do IV dan, Kyokushin Karate III Kyu and a Korean Karate researcher.

I hope to find many new friends here!!!

David.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 30, 2007)

david, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Tswolfman (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk Dave!


----------



## Drac (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Dave..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## BudoTiger (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT David!! Hope you have lots of fun!!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings David,

Welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello David from Naples, Italy ... welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave benvenuto al colloquio martial di arte. 
Do they have a Shotokan School in Napoli? I noticed they have Hung Gar Kung Fu.

PS.

 I don't know Italian all that well, this was aided with bablefish which is probably gramatically incorrect. I have been to Italy though.


Dave M


----------



## MJS (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome in!

Greetings from the middle of the USA, Madison Wisconsin!

Best regards,

Rob


----------



## seasoned (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome David to MT.


----------



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jul 1, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Dave benvenuto al colloquio martial di arte.
> Do they have a Shotokan School in Napoli? I noticed they have Hung Gar Kung Fu.
> 
> PS.
> ...


 

Hi!

Thanks to all for the answers!
Mmmm...yes, the translation is really incorrect...but i understood!
There are some Shotokan dojo here in Naples...I have a friend who is a Sensei in this Art... but i have no notice about a Hung Gar Kung Fu Kwon here...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I always appreciate insightful Taekwondoan!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

